# New 3 Series Leaked Images



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

It seems the new 3 series is here, what do you think of it?

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/2019-bmw-3-series-g20


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh dear, oh dear, BMW creatives becoming as lazy and conservative as their colleagues at Audi. Sure it will drive well but for goodness sake where is the design flair - coming to an industrial estate near you soon, no doubt in silver and 320d badge deleted but M badges remaining proudly intact


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Oh dear, oh dear, BMW creatives becoming as lazy and conservative as their colleagues at Audi. Sure it will drive well but for goodness sake where is the design flair - coming to an industrial estate near you soon, no doubt in silver and 320d badge deleted but M badges remaining proudly intact


Yes have to agree its all about a numbers game know, lazy low cost R&D body design, I'm sure it will drive better than current car, but it aint got me excited like merc has with some of their new motors.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That is so dull.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The 6cyl petrols need to have Xdrive as an option alongside the 340d that they are proposing if they want to, as the write up suggests, they want to compete with the Audi Quattro's and Merc 4matic variants.

When were looking for an estate a few moths ago, I so wanted the 340i in Xdrive but it wasn't available in the UK for some reason, hopefully they don't keep the Xdrive solely for the dirty diesels in the new model.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

erm ................................. no


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> The 6cyl petrols need to have Xdrive as an option alongside the 340d that they are proposing if they want to, as the write up suggests, they want to compete with the Audi Quattro's and Merc 4matic variants.
> 
> When were looking for an estate a few moths ago, I so wanted the 340i in Xdrive but it wasn't available in the UK for some reason, hopefully they don't keep the Xdrive solely for the dirty diesels in the new model.


Same, I want a sporty petrol in x drive and it doesn't exist.

The M140i in X-Drive would have been splendid, the 340 would have been a nice choice too.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not a great looker. Enough said.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Russ said:


> Same, I want a sporty petrol in x drive and it doesn't exist.
> 
> The M140i in X-Drive would have been splendid, the 340 would have been a nice choice too.


I don't get why they don't offer it in the UK when they are produced elsewhere?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Love the way it can change colour from white to blue, reminds me of the lambo in cannonball run.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

MSwiss said:


> I don't get why they don't offer it in the UK when they are produced elsewhere?


I read a few months ago they would be expanding the xdrive range in the Uk including the 140i but can't find anything now,

I was looking for a 335d xdrive but i found so many people have problems with transmission windup because of tires a few mm difference front to rear a stuck with Audi,

they 3 series gets duller I think Lexus IS are making the most effort at the moment,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

M Performance parts released already

https://www.motorauthority.com/news...rueAnthem&utm_source=facebook#image=100673331


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think it could be a lot worse but it seems to be taking design cues from other manufacturers.

The rear lights seem to look like the Lexus L shaped lights on the RC. 

BMW seem to be pushing their prices up massively as well in recent times so I would expect the M3 to jump up to atleast £65k starting.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Flicking through those picture on Autocar, there is not one aspect of it that I like. I wanted to like it, but it's just so dull.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Totally boring!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks a bit Lexus like from the back to me?

I don't inherently dislike it, will be good to see it in the metal at least, some cars look better that way of course. Not sold on the front as it stands.

Edit: Rayaan said the same above about the Lexus bit, good to see it's not just me.


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

MSwiss said:


> I don't get why they don't offer it in the UK when they are produced elsewhere?


Me neither, they have said no market exists, but I am in the market for one.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Russ said:


> Me neither, they have said no market exists, but I am in the market for one.


The costs of the RHD conversion probable prohibit it. The next generation 1 series is out later next year the replacement is going to be a 4 cylinder 2000. With over 300 BHP with the lesser model going front wheel drive the M130 is 4 wheel drive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

At least the dash hasn't got that stuck on tablet look although I'm not sure I would exactly say there has been much design around it.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking forward to the touring now...!


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

The kidney grills are too big.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Pauly.22 said:


> The kidney grills are too big.


Yep. All of the new BMWs.

Looks like another 10 years of ugly coming out of Bavaria again. Sad times. Same happened around 2005. I genuinely didn't like another one until the F30 series arrived.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Based on them leaked images...I wasn't entirely keen lets say.

However...after watching this:






I like it and I really like the interior, has an i8 vibe about it. Also like the self levelling wheel logos  (Like on a rolls)


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

There we go, looks great when given a proper show around, I think the front does look particularly good!


----------



## bigfatsi (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like the old one, but with Gerbil teeth...

S


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

needs about 64 MMMMMM///////// badges on it....


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Only 318d's deserve M badges


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some of the later images are better. 

To be fair every BMW is received by lukewarm reception, then becomes the go to car in that class. 


The grills annoy me, but it's very much like the old 3 series versus the Alfa.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Some of the later images are better.
> 
> To be fair every BMW is received by lukewarm reception, then becomes the go to car in that class.
> 
> The grills annoy me, but it's very much like the old 3 series versus the Alfa.


Yes that's what happens the first images scared me a little, but will need to see in the flesh for sure, I may be tempted to an New A45 if they are any fun or another 3 series who knows, very happy where I'm at present.
one thing that has me excited is an alfa coupe like the quad I would have to give that very serious though


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw an X4 on the way to work this morning, looks like the same design just scaled up a bit. My observation was that those dark rear light clusters look terrible with dark paint. Like they are trying to blend in but don't quite achieve it. Subjective of course.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

It’ll be great BMW are victims of their own success and are too scared to change the format and to be fair why would they when they still sell so well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oldsparky said:


> It'll be great BMW are victims of their own success and are too scared to change the format and to be fair why would they when they still sell so well
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have to agree with that, but the sales are not so good as huge discounts have damaged residuals , especially M3/4 
Merc and Audi have been taking some of their customers on the performance side


----------

